
 Closures in PHP 5.3 - ajbatac
http://spinningtheweb.blogspot.com/2008/09/closures-in-php-53.html
======
jrockway
All I get out of this article is that the example code wins the award for
"most useless uses of boolean returns".

I think I am going to one-up them and start writing:

    
    
       (setf foo (+ 2 2))
       (cond ((eql foo 1) 1)
             ((eql foo 2) 2)
             ...)
    

Deliciously verbose!

------
trezor
Microsoft ditched the _shit_ that was Classic ASP (basically MS PHP), broke
clean and went with ASP.NET which is 1000% infinitely better instead.

Sometimes I wonder if PHP users will ever get that lucky. They just wont give
up on this crap ;)

